# SCREW icefishing



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter and me just got back from attempting to ice fish a foot of solid ice were we drilled everyone is driving on the lake and we start coming back after catching 2 tiny sunnys were going along and all of a sudden the entire back end of the sled drops bl jumps off and i make it a little further onto a little bit of ice and i cant go any further so were both thinking o #$^& we took everything off the portable house and got that onto a little bit better ice then pushed the sled so we could each grab a ski and somehow managed to pull it out of the water after getting soaked and im NOT going to be out there again this year thats for sure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So you were on a snowmobile? or were you pulling him on a sled? Snowmobile... pin it!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

on a snowmobile. and i did pin it as soon as i realized it was watery.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You forgot to mention that we broke threw the ice on our way out there. It took me awhile to unthaw the ice on my boots and snowpants. I won't lie I got nervous.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I was out pheasant hunting walking back along a deer trail on a small lake about 30 yards from shore sunday, and I broke through. No weeds or catails around me, just snow. I won't be driving my new truck out on the lakes anytime soon. Be careful out there.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's interesting. I was fishing in west central MN over the holiday weekend and we were on a couple different lakes that had well over 16" of ice on them everywhere we went. Whether it was the shallows or over 50' of water.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> You forgot to mention that we broke threw the ice on our way out there. .


That might have been a clue to get off the ice.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What Lake were you on?


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

just shows how inconsistant the ice can be... was out on a local lake the other day and was drilling through 7-8 inches of ice, then the next hole i drilled had 2 inches :S then 10 feet from that it was back to 8.

its all a little sketchy now, we had a big thaw on the weekend, +11 C and enough rain to take away 3 feet of snow, still atvs out on that same lake though...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

we were on west battle were everyone is still driving there trucks i drilled one hole over 2ft then a few more 1.5ft then were we were there wasnt barely a foot.

breaking threw on the way out didnt bother me as much since i could keep going and it was about the only bad spot. i think this was a big sighn telling me im not ment to fish with a pole. might have to listen to that sighn


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not to mention that the fishing sucks on Battle Lake, I done fishing this lake.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Chaws, not to get off subject, but who is the guy in your avatar? He looks a lot like the guy in a photo being circulated around North Dakota, especially Jamestown.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Not to mention that the fishing sucks on Battle Lake


ha, this is a joke right?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No joke, this fishing sucks right now on BL, not to mention the ice too.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

battle really sucks for fishing almost all the time. know several lakes in the area that are alot better its hard to get a limit of 15in+ crappies on BL and i can do it in less then an hour on a few other lakes same thing with sunnys over a pound. so with that being said BL sucks unless you want tiny sunnys


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

"Loot Lake" near willmar,truck went thru sunday,made the channel 9 news last night.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

trapper_2 said:


> know several lakes in the area that are alot better its hard to get a limit of 15in+ crappies on BL and i can do it in less then an hour on a few other lakes same thing with sunnys over a pound


That's a good story


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

trapper_2 said:


> battle really sucks for fishing almost all the time. know several lakes in the area that are alot better its hard to get a limit of 15in+ crappies on BL and i can do it in less then an hour on a few other lakes same thing with sunnys over a pound. so with that being said BL sucks unless you want tiny sunnys


Why in the world were you fishing BL then?? :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

because we didnt have a truck to go to a good lake since we couldnt fit everything in bl's car and we didnt want to fish with no house. wont make that mistake again ill stick to good lakes from now on even if i dont have a house


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BL is good once every blue moon and there was a blue moon a little bit ago, thats why we fished BL.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> there was a blue moon a little bit ago


u talking about the beer? ur not 21 r u???
:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You can drink in MN as long as your on your property, once you set foot on public or someone else property its illegal. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> battle really sucks for fishing almost all the time. know several lakes in the area that are alot better its hard to get a limit of 15in+ crappies on BL and i can do it in less then an hour on a few other lakes same thing with sunnys over a pound. so with that being said BL sucks unless you want tiny sunnys


thats because all the MONSTER fish in that lake eat all the big panfish!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Went out on BL again, another car fell through and the fishing still sucks.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

4 and a half hours one bit with 6 lines in the water for 3 people. battle has to be the best lake in the county and lots of monsters in it to it seems. all thats in the lake with any size is muskies other then that its a worthless lake.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BL might have some big fish in it but I would rather catch quanity.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i want both im greedy. big and lots of um


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Head to ND for that.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ice has been very very inconsistant in se nodak. most as i have ever saw it. I was in a spot that was 17inches 50 yds away it was 6. There was a 3/4 ton pickup with an ice castle house driving across it too. scary.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Few years ago I fell through Boyer walking out from the access. There were vehicles on the ice at the time as well. I love to ice fish, but I am always nervous when on the ice.


----------

